# Bookshelves with a cut around 3.5K and some upper bass punch



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I need the ~3.5k range veiled as this seems to be where my ears feel harshness. My budget Onix x-ls identical front three have served me well in this regard. They are absolutely non-fatiguing.
I am looking for that same quality from a better bookshelf. One that has more clean punch from 80Hz-200Hz.
Large bookshelves are not a problem, but they must be bookshelf.
TIA!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you thought about an EQ to solve the problem? Depending on your source (receiver, preamp, etc.), it may _already_ have adjustable EQ in the "Room Correction." Just a thought...


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

Dynaudio probably fits this to a T. Very laid back midrange, it's almost startling when I compared it to Revel, NHT, or Usher speakers that I own.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with getting the best speaker that you can and then EQing it if you need to. You might also find that it's a room reflection.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Depending on what model Dynaudio you have, the mids are adjustable (as well as the lows and highs). Mine are set flat except for the 80Hz highpass on the mains. 

...and the room is always a consideration when it comes to how any speaker sounds. So, +1 on the reflection thought.


----------

